# Home Theater Advice



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

We are building a new home and would love some advice on how to create the best possible home theater/listening area possible in our basement family room. It will not be a dedicated theater in that it will contain a kitchenette and pool table somewhere. So while I can't wall it off completely, I do have some control over configuring the interior walls to accommodate a bit of symmetry for the surround sound. I have included a diagram of the floor plan with relative dimensions, (ceiling height being 8'). Also, I can do whatever I want with the space labeled Future Bedroom and Storage. Without blocking any windows, I feel my best options for display location are either A or B. Which do you feel would be best, or can you think of a better configuration? In any case, what channel Atmos system would you recommend for this space, and where would you place the speakers and listening position(s)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

This should get you started. 5.1 is the way to go in your situation. The back walls are too far away to be useful for 7.1 I’d suggest consulting the Dolby site for the best ceiling locations for Atmos.












Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I would go for "B" simply because I do not like putting any speakers in/abutting a niche. It messes up their horizontal radiations/reflections. Also, "B" _might _allow 7.1 if there is a way to put the Rside/Lside speakers free-standing or on a piece of furniture placed lateral to the couch. Just a thought.


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> This should get you started. 5.1 is the way to go in your situation. The back walls are too far away to be useful for 7.1 I’d suggest consulting the Dolby site for the best ceiling locations for Atmos.
> 
> 
> View attachment 174187
> ...


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

I was worried I may have to settle for a 5.1 configuration. 

Would something like this work for 7.1 if you pulled the rear surrounds back until they hit the side walls or would they be too far away? I'm also wondering if doing this puts the primary seating position too far away from the display.

Thoughts?


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I would go for "B" simply because I do not like putting any speakers in/abutting a niche. It messes up their horizontal radiations/reflections. Also, "B" _might _allow 7.1 if there is a way to put the Rside/Lside speakers free-standing or on a piece of furniture placed lateral to the couch. Just a thought.


Which speaker(s) would be in/abutting the niche in the "A" example?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

TDO said:


> Which speaker(s) would be in/abutting the niche in the "A" example?


I see the L/R speakers in the niche in Wayne's "A" example but you have pulled them all out in your second diagram.


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I see the L/R speakers in the niche in Wayne's "A" example but you have pulled them all out in your second diagram.


Those are all "B" examples we've discussed so far which is why I was confused.


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

I could always wall the upper right room and niche off if it helps get speakers where they need to be. Doing so definitly creates more symmetry but it still doesn't give me a back wall. Any benefit to this?


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's another quick mock up of how a 7.2.4 might work. Thoughts on this configuration? Again, I could wall off that upper right room to create symmetry if that helps.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

TDO said:


> Those are all "B" examples we've discussed so far which is why I was confused.


Sorry. You are correct and I should have said "B" wherever I did say "A" except in my first reply where I meant to suggest that "B" actually would be a more symmetrical site.


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Sorry. You are correct and I should have said "B" wherever I did say "A" except in my first reply where I meant to suggest that "B" actually would be a more symmetrical site.


No worries, thank you!


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> This should get you started. 5.1 is the way to go in your situation. The back walls are too far away to be useful for 7.1 I’d suggest consulting the Dolby site for the best ceiling locations for Atmos.
> Regards,
> Wayne


Would this work a 7.2 configuration?


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm going to throw out another thought. The thing is, is there going to be a usage conflict with home theater and family room. Do you have children/family members that might want to entertain when you want to watch a movie? Will people be walking through the family room enroute to another destination? Can you control the lighting? How many people will be using the home theater with you? Depending on your answers, "future bedroom looks to be about 11X17 which isn't bad for a home theater. OK, OK, don't yell at me guys, just a suggestion thinking outside the box.


----------



## c17aggie (Oct 9, 2012)

Definitely B as it provides for future growth in screen size. I started with a 65” then 100” & now 133”.
You could easily do a 133” 2:35 screen with a Atoms setup in position B. Your first row of seatsing would be at 15’ from the screen.
You have tremendous flexibility.


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

c17aggie said:


> Definitely B as it provides for future growth in screen size. I started with a 65” then 100” & now 133”.
> You could easily do a 133” 2:35 screen with a Atoms setup in position B. Your first row of seatsing would be at 15’ from the screen.
> You have tremendous flexibility.


Trying to figure out seating and speaker position have me a little concerned for this very reason. I'm most likely going to be starting out with a flat screen but would like a projector in the future. As the screen size grows, seating and speaker positions will change as well correct? Should I pre wire for the present or plan for the future?


gewiz44 said:


> I'm going to throw out another thought. The thing is, is there going to be a usage conflict with home theater and family room. Do you have children/family members that might want to entertain when you want to watch a movie? Will people be walking through the family room enroute to another destination? Can you control the lighting? How many people will be using the home theater with you? Depending on your answers, "future bedroom looks to be about 11X17 which isn't bad for a home theater. OK, OK, don't yell at me guys, just a suggestion thinking outside the box.


All good points. I wanted a dedicated theater, (and we definitely have space), but my wife didn't like the idea. This is the compromise, and the potential conflicts you mentioned are just something we'll have to deal with.


----------



## c17aggie (Oct 9, 2012)

TDO said:


> Trying to figure out seating and speaker position have me a little concerned for this very reason. I'm most likely going to be starting out with a flat screen but would like a projector in the future. As the screen size grows, seating and speaker positions will change as well correct? Should I pre wire for the present or plan for the future?
> 
> 
> All good points. I wanted a dedicated theater, (and we definitely have space), but my wife didn't like the idea. This is the compromise, and the potential conflicts you mentioned are just something we'll have to deal with.


Yes to both however if you have it in your budget, You could easily put a 100”...16:9 screen with a projector for under 4K & that would not require any movement of speaker positions in the future. You can get Epson projectors for 2-3k and a used one for 1000-1500. Don’t shy away from used as long as it has warranty remaining. Considering a really good 65” tv will run $2500 & up the projector setup would be very impressive. Looking back at all the setups I’ve had, the epson 1080P 3D projector on the 100” screen was the best setup for the money (currently I have a laser 4K) and that was in 2009.


----------



## c17aggie (Oct 9, 2012)

c17aggie said:


> Yes to both however if you have it in your budget, You could easily put a 100”...16:9 screen with a projector for under 4K & that would not require any movement of speaker positions in the future. You can get Epson projectors for 2-3k and a used one for 1000-1500. Don’t shy away from used as long as it has warranty remaining. Considering a really good 65” tv will run $2500 & up the projector setup would be very impressive. Looking back at all the setups I’ve had, the epson 1080P 3D projector on the 100” screen was the best setup for the money (currently I have a laser 4K) and that was in 2009.


However, don’t go cheap on sound isolation as re-doing sound isolation is basically a tear out and rebuild project.


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

c17aggie said:


> However, don’t go cheap on sound isolation as re-doing sound isolation is basically a tear out and rebuild project.


Something I have yet to research. If you know of a good thread or source, that would help. that is a big space, so I'm looking for the most cost effective way possible.

Thanks!


----------



## c17aggie (Oct 9, 2012)

Ralph is a good source of information and products 570.....489-32 92
Also. 
Audiogon has a home theatre section with some dealers that advertise as well as used equipment


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

c17aggie said:


> Ralph is a good source of information and products 570.....489-32 92
> Also.
> Audiogon has a home theatre section with some dealers that advertise as well as used equipment


Sorry, I was referring to sound dampening. Any good sources on that?


----------



## c17aggie (Oct 9, 2012)

TDO said:


> Sorry, I was referring to sound dampening. Any good sources on that?


material wise.. Quiet Rock is a must


----------



## c17aggie (Oct 9, 2012)

Google quiet rock and they have a supplier database. Also for the wall cavity look at using mineral wool..it to is expensive but very good. As far as on wall treatments that a very specialized area and done at the end after everything is installed. Good luck you have a nice size space to work with.


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

K, based on everyone's feed back, I've finished the room diagram and come up with and idea for speaker placement. This will be wired for a 7.2.6 system. Please post your opinions/suggests on whether you like it, any problems you see, or how I could improve. Thanks!

*Basic Room Layout and Dimensions*










*Dolby 7.1.6 Overlay*










*Speaker Position and Distance to Main Listening Position*


----------



## c17aggie (Oct 9, 2012)

That looks really good,


----------



## TDO (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm planning on using PSB S's for my rear surrounds so multichannel music will be pumped into the rest of the room, but elevating them slightly so it will be a little more on axis to those standing in the room at the time. I just don't want to mess up the movie surround experience by doing so.
1. Is a speaker design like this okay to use for rear surrounds for movies?
2. Would elevating the rear surround mess up the movie surround experience? 
3. If the side surrounds are at ear level, what height would you recommend for the rear surrounds?


----------



## JacobClark86 (Aug 12, 2020)

Man, I envy you. I unfortunately do not have the possibility to install such equipment.


----------

